# ISO Pickled Beet Recipe



## larry_stewart (Jun 5, 2017)

Juts bought too many beets , just curious if anyone has any pickled beet recipe they love, before I tackle the internet and randomly choose one.


----------



## blissful (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't have a recipe for you. I would look up harvard beets, sweet and sour in flavor. Boil the beets with the peels on, then slip off the peels and slice. I'm the only one in the family that likes that good dirt taste that beets bring. Reminds me of when I was growing up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2017)

Ball Blue Book has a decent recipe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 5, 2017)

Is the Blue Book recipe really sweet, *dawg*, or just a little sweet? Some pickled beets we've had taste as sweet as candy. Blech.


*larry*, I looked last summer and wasn't really successful. Himself loves pickled beets - I've come to like them with the right food. I thought I would make a batch since neither of us like the sweet versions (think "Amish cooking"). I'll start to look again, while you do the same. Maybe one of us will strike gold? Or at least purple. 

I wonder if just adapting a recipe for a pickled cucumber (not sweet gherkin) would work...




blissful said:


> ...I would look up harvard beets, sweet and sour in flavor...


Harvard Beets are not Pickled Beets. They have a thickener added to them, while Pickled Beets do not.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2017)

BBB recipe is more sour than sweet.  I don't care for overly sweet either.  Best pickled beets I've had were made by my grandma.  Really sour!  Sure wish I had her recipe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 5, 2017)

It's funny how the old recipes are best. Between the internet, cooking shows, blogs, a plethora of food magazines...and the old recipes are best. I'm so glad I finally found my Mom's banana nut recipe because it IS the best of all I tried. And I baked quite a few banana nut breads over the years until I found her's. Still the best.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2017)

I use a Danish recipe that works fine. By weight:
4 parts beets, cooked and skins removed, then cut ~1/4 thick (I use a mandolin for uniformity.)
2 parts vinegar, I use apple cider vinegar.
  1 part sugar
Gently heat the vinegar with the sugar and stir until the sugar dissolves, then bring it to a boil and turn it off.
Put the sliced beets in a very clean jar.
Pour the hot vinegar-sugar mix over the beets.

The beets will be ready to eat the next day. They may take a bit longer if you add seasoning. A few cloves is classic. My DH adds some hot chili pepper slices.

They will keep for a very long time in the fridge, but don't refrigerate them until the next day or they will probably take a bit longer to be ready to eat.

Danes say to put a slice of fresh horseradish in the jar to make them keep longer, with better texture. I have never had fresh horseradish when I wanted to make them, so I don't know.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh, yum!  I love pickled beets.  A number of years ago I stumbled across a Martha Stewart recipe called Phat Beets and I love them.  They've become my go-to recipe for pickled beets.  You might want to give the recipe a try.

By the way, "phat" means "excellent," and I can't dispute that.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 6, 2017)

Katie H said:


> By the way, "phat" means "excellent," and I can't dispute that.



I know all about 'Phat'.  Years ago, i had a young patient about to go to her prom, and she needed some work done, but couldn't afford a cosmetic procedure.  So i fixed the problem she came in for, and I asked her if she wanted to do something about the front tooth .  She explained she couldn't afford it.  So, with her prom coming up, I decided to do it for free.  She was happy, gave me a hug, and left.  But upon leaving , she told my assistant that i was "Phat".  I had never heard this before , and I was like , ' How rude, here I am doing her a favor and she's insulting me like that '  Until my much younger assistant informed  me it was Phat , not fat.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2017)

Katie, that recipe for pickled beets sounds really good. I want to try that.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 7, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Oh, yum!  I love pickled beets



I buy small cans of sliced beets and pour some vinegar into them to make them pickled beets.  I like pickled beets with fried sausages and mac and cheese. Apple sauce of course.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 7, 2017)

Katie H said:


> By the way, "phat" means "excellent," and I can't dispute that.




Oh, so I am very, very excellent!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 12, 2017)

Totally of the topic, but I just bought pickled beets, by mistake, and made borscht with it, it is most disgusting borsch, if you can even call it borscht, I have ever tried.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 12, 2017)

My pickled beets are sweet and sour.
2 kgs beetroot
1 teaspoon of kosher or sea salt
1 cup of white vinegar ( I use grape not wine)
1 cuo of water
quarter cup of light brown sugar
1 tablespoon of maple syrup

Boil beets skin on till tender. Peel and chop as you prefer them and pack firmly in clean jars. Bring the viinegar, sugar , salt, cup of water and syrup to a boil and pour over beets till covered. Put lids on and turn jars upside down till cool. Refridgerate till needed. They last months in the fridge this way. You can can them to store in the pantry as well.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 12, 2017)

oh my the typos I made. Sorry, at least it can be read lol


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 12, 2017)

*Thanks taxlady*



taxlady said:


> I use a Danish recipe that works fine. ...



I like the sound of that. Looks simple enough, even for me, and very economical. I always store them roasted in their skins. Next time think I'll slice a couple roasted beets into 1/4" batons and cover with your pickling solution.


----------

